
Generic Class Name Signals Low Cohesion - vackosar
https://vackosar.github.io/2017/06/06/Generic-Class-Name-Signals-Low-Cohesion.html
======
mmcnl
I think this article actually addresses non-specific naming of variables and
functions, which is something to avoid at all times. Be as specific to what a
function, object or class is, at all times. This improves readibility, makes
refactoring easier (which should be a continuous activity), reduces the chance
of introducing bugs and improves code quality overall. However obvious this
may seem, a lot of people I encounter on a daily basis don't do it.

